# haul somebody over the coals



## Encolpius

Hello, there are some interesting phrases, idioms in European languages for criticizing someone. French give you a soap, Italians, Hungarians give you a head cleaning, etc. I am wondering if you use any interesting idioms in spoken or slang Dutch for criticizing someone. Thanks.


----------



## jazyk

I know _aan de schandpaal nagelen,_ to nail at the pillory, and _vuur aan de schenen legen_, to put fire on the shin.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

jazyk said:


> I know _aan de schandpaal nagelen,_ to nail at the pillory, and _vuur aan de schenen legen_, to put fire on the shin.



That's all fine, except for the infinitive "legen", which means 'to empty something'.
It should be: _Iemand het vuur aan de schenen leggen. *_


----------



## jazyk

That's a typo.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

jazyk said:


> That's a typo.



I'm sorry and I mean no offense, but Encolpius may care to know the difference between the two words.


----------



## jazyk

Sure, I agree.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

There's also:_ Iemand het vuur na aan de schenen leggen_, which doesn't really change the meaning, but does (sort of) literally signify: 'To put the fire close to one's shin+s'.
And all hats off to you, Jazyk, because I have never really been into idioms.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

_Iemand een uitbrander geven_.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

jazyk said:


> and_ vuur aan de schenen _[_leggen_], to put fire on the shin.


_Iemand het vuur aan de schenen leggen_ is a fine and commonly used idiom, but it means something slightly different: _to interrogate s.o. harshly_ or _to give s.o. a difficult task/responsibility_.


----------



## petoe

Encolpius said:


> Hungarians give you a head cleaning



Yes we have a similar expression: iemand een bolwassing geven

Also: iemand een veeg uit de pan geven
Not sure what 'veeg' means here.


----------



## eno2

Iemand zijn vet geven (van frequent gebruik)


> Je doet daarmee wat nodig is om het gebraad zo smakelijk mogelijk te maken; je geeft het vlees *zijn* benodigde *vet*. Zo kon de uitdrukking *iemand zijn vet geven*ontstaan. Als je *iemand* flink de waarheid zegt, vind je namelijk ook dat je precies doet wat nodig is: je geeft hem wat hem toekomt, je geeft hem '*zijn*portie'.24 mrt. 2014
> *iemand zijn vet geven (herkomst en betekenis) | Genootschap Onze ...*
> iemand zijn vet geven (herkomst en betekenis) | Genootschap Onze Taal



Zijn vet krijgen (van frequent gebruik) is verwant met 'een veeg uit de pan krijgen'



> Volgens het WNT is een veeg uit de pan krijgen te vergelijken met zijn vet krijgen (deze zegswijze is ontstaan uit het beeld van gebraad dat met extra vet wordt bereid omdat het zichzelf niet bedruipen kan)een veeg uit de pan krijgen (herkomst en betekenis) | Genootschap Onze Taal
> 
> Een veeg uit de pan krijgen (ontvangen) betekent volgens het Woordenboek der Nederlandsche Taal (WNT) eigenlijk "een lik smeer, vet enz. of zijn portie van het eten uit de pan krijgen".


----------



## jedna

We say: iemand de mantel uitvegen = haul someone over the coals, give someone a good/proper dressing-down, give someone a roasting, give someone a rocket.
Other suggestions in Dutch: iemand de mantel uitvegen (herkomst en betekenis) | Genootschap Onze Taal


----------



## eno2

Iemand uitkafferen, iemand ervan langs geven. Iemand de oren wassen. Iemand een standje geven. Iemand van jetje geven. Iemand de les lezen.

Wij hebben ook een uitdrukking waarbij je iemand over iets haalt  met de betekenis van iemand zwaar bekritiseren- We also have an expression in which you haul someone over something with the significance of  seriously criticizing that person: 



> Iemand over de hekel halen betekent 'scherpe kritiek op iemand uiten',





> De hekel in deze uitdrukking is een werktuig dat vroeger gebruikt werd bij het verwerken van vlas en hennep.



The 'hekel' in this expression is a tool that was used in the processing of flax and hemp.

Hekel means 'dislike' nowadays. 
Iemand hekelen is iemand over de hekel halen. Figuurlijk iemand zwaar bekritiseren (met bijtende spot).  Hekelen is verwant met kammen als bewerking. Figuurlijk: iemand afkammen.
Iemand hekelen ~iemand aan de kaak stellen.


----------

